# Losing velvet



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

When I saw this young back losing velvet I thought it was kind of early in the year. About an hour later the larger buck showed up and he appears to have lost velvet also.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Nice shots they are loosing it around my place too. And I've noticed a lot of does running through the brush with bucks in pursuit. About that time of year I guess. They are looking good around these parts. Time to start being very careful driving at night. I hit one about this time last year.

Griz


----------

